# J.K. Rowling's commencement speech at Harvard



## John_K (Aug 21, 2004)

http://harvardmagazine.com/go/jkrowling.html

I think many of us, including myself, can relate to what she says.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow.


----------

